# Ferrandino & Son



## shooters480

Anybody sweeping for Ferrandino & Son. They look like another one that wants someone to carry them for two or three months. Anyone care to comment.


----------



## Antlerart06

LOL there is a thread on here you need to read it will answer all your questions


----------



## Jack_Frost

they asked us to sweep ,, Not a chance , I have friends who never got paid and I would not want the risk ,, they dont pay enough anyway


----------



## ProEnterprises

What did they ask you to sweep?


----------



## fireball

probably want all the unpaid snow invoices to be swept up in their parking lot


----------



## LapeerLandscape

fireball;1991257 said:


> probably want all the unpaid snow invoices to be swept up in their parking lot


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## On a Call

LL well said


----------



## Turbs3000

They are such a joke, we have turned down many sites with them. Their sweeping rates are indicative of a company that's never swept a day in their life(Shocker).


----------



## pats plowing

run especially after the enlightening call from them I received today


----------



## hickslawns

They called us to sweep a couple Meijer stores. 2x per year at $110/sweep. One of the stores was 45min away. No thanks. Try another sucker.


----------



## cowbay

They are like a pet cobra. It is not are they going to bite you it is when are they going to bite you


----------

